# Suki was attacked by visiting dog



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

We regularly dog-sit for a few friends, and last week Tuesday Simba, a five-year old unaltered GSD came for an extended stay while his people were selling their house. He's stayed with us a number of times. He's a bit hyper, doesn't respect personal space, and will slam right into the girls if we don't stop him. Our girls pretty much ignore him.

This past Tuesday my husband closed the door between the kitchen and mudroom, so he could move lawn waste bags from the backyard to the garage. Simba was whining, pacing back and forth to the door, wanting to be with my husband. His whining made Suki and Diva go to the door to check things out. I got Simba to sit for a minute, thinking to calm him down. However, as soon a I let him go, he leaped to the door, and my girls. Suki turned her head around and verbally told him to back off (just a short, sharp bark), and he grabbed her by the throat!! I yelled out, tried to grab his rear legs, and pulled back. My husband ran into the house, and saw that I was pulling both dogs, as Simba would not let go. My husband had to pry his jaws open. 

As soon as they where separated (Suki didn't touch him), I shooed her out of the kitchen, while Simba got crated in the bedroom. Suki ran outside, with me right behind her. She was shaking so hard 

Got her back in the house and cleaned the wound with a sterile saline solution and an antiseptic essential oil mixture. Contacted Simba's owners, who came and picked him up that night (no way was he staying!). Fortunately they had sold their house that day.

In the morning, Suki kinda bristled around the house at first, looking for Simba. She relaxed when she realized that he wasn't there.

We took her to the vet the next day and she's on antibiotics for 10 days. She also had a chiropractic adjustment last night. 

Now, my husband wants to get them back together. Simba's people would like us to have him when they move in February. I say, no way! Suki comes first. It's not even that these are very good friends. Besides looking after their dog on occasion, we have no interactions (ok, we arranged to meet at a dog festival in the summer). We're not socially involved, we're just convenient (and free) dog sitters. Would you get these dogs back together?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not unless you are prepared to do the crate/gate and rotate routine.It sounds like you are not.If I were Simba's owner I would be footing the vet bill you incurred and boarding him from here on out.
Sounds like he got more amped up than you realized,exploded from the sit with an adrenaline rush,then directed that onto your dog.I'm glad she's ok,and glad you and your husband weren't hurt too.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to Suki. Hope she heals quickly. I think I would say no. I've worked through dog aggression and I would want to know what Simbas' parents will do with him to deal with his dog reactivity. Been working for a year on it with Charlie. It takes time. Hugs to your girl.


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

A hyper five year old which disregards personal space and has attacked your dog... no way.
I’m sorry your dog was bitten. I think the owners should have paid the vet bill, too.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What would be the upside of getting them back together?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

That would be a hard NO.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Husband just has a hard time saying no. He doesn't like disappointing people. He doesn't even want to tell them we took her to the vet, as he doesn't want them to feel worse. His words, not mine.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Absolutely not 


It’s not worth the safety of your dogs. Imagine how you would feel if something happened again to your dogs?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

If I liked them, I might offer to help them move their stuff. If I really, really liked them, I might offer to crate and rotate the dogs. But no, I would not let the dogs have any contact with each other. It shouldn't be too hard for them to board the dog for a day or two, or make other arrangements for him, while they move. Don't feel bad for saying no.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Its always best in situations like this to let everyone know all of the details.

I wouldn't let the dog back in my home ever.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

How could your husband ever want to put your poor dog in that position again? Poor thing... no way would I let that dog back in my house, actually it probably wouldn't have left my house alive if it were attacking my dog like that. Hope your girl gets better quickly, the emotional scars will take much longer to heal. :crying:


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> How could your husband ever want to put your poor dog in that position again? Poor thing... *no way would I let that dog back in my house, actually it probably wouldn't have left my house alive if it were attacking my dog like that. Hope your girl gets better quickly, the emotional scars will take much longer to heal*. :crying:


I might allow the dog back into my house, but I would crate and rotate dogs. If I read this correctly, the OP's dog snapped first and the guest dog retaliated and defended himself. Dogs are not people and they do not observe our rules of etiquette. Dogs behave differently than people and interact with other dogs differently. I wouldn't blame the friends dog for this incident and I certainly wouldn't kill a dog for a dog fight. I think you are overreacting to this whole unfortunate situation. If friends asked you to watch their dog and you agreed to do it, you have accepted responsibility for that dog's care and well being. "Not leaving your house alive" is rather extreme, IMHO. I would hate to be the one to explain to the dog's owner that you killed their dog after your dog instigated a fight. Which is exactly what happened in that dog's mind. 

I hope Suki is ok, your husband sounds like a really nice guy. He is handling things in a very nice and fair way. It is unfortunate and I do feel badly for Suki, but Suki will be fine. I probably wouldn't agree to take anymore dogs in for other people, especially this dog. Unless you can change the living arrangements. This could have been much worse.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Suki's Mom said:


> Husband just has a hard time saying no. He doesn't like disappointing people. He doesn't even want to tell them we took her to the vet, as he doesn't want them to feel worse. His words, not mine.


If the situation were reversed I'm sure your husband and you would want to know the details.You'd want to keep your friends and their dog safe.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> I might allow the dog back into my house, but I would crate and rotate dogs. If I read this correctly, the OP's dog snapped first and the guest dog retaliated and defended himself. Dogs are not people and they do not observe our rules of etiquette. Dogs behave differently than people and interact with other dogs differently. I wouldn't blame the friends dog for this incident and I certainly wouldn't kill a dog for a dog fight. I think you are overreacting to this whole unfortunate situation. If friends asked you to watch their dog and you agreed to do it, you have accepted responsibility for that dog's care and well being. "Not leaving your house alive" is rather extreme, IMHO. I would hate to be the one to explain to the dog's owner that you killed their dog after your dog instigated a fight. Which is exactly what happened in that dog's mind.
> 
> I hope Suki is ok, your husband sounds like a really nice guy. He is handling things in a very nice and fair way. It is unfortunate and I do feel badly for Suki, but Suki will be fine. I probably wouldn't agree to take anymore dogs in for other people, especially this dog. Unless you can change the living arrangements. This could have been much worse.


 I must have missed the part that her dog snapped first. I think you may have misunderstood me. The OP said her husband had to literally pry the dogs jaws off her poor dog. I wouldn't have been that patient, I would have done anything to save my dog as quickly as possible and the husband could have gotten bitten badly too. The friend is irresponsible for not telling the OP that her dog was aggressive/reactive. I've watched aggressive dogs before but the people always give me a heads up so I can contain the dog appropriately and crate rotate like you said. The aggressive dogs I watch are also ancient and have no teeth left so if they did go for my dog he wouldn't get hurt, and I know mine isn't a fighter. What if the next time the dog gets a better hold and the husband can't pry it off? No way for both dogs safety.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, Suki barked at him first, then he grabbed her.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

There are better ways to break up a dog fight than using your hands to pry a dog's mouth open. I give the OP's husband credit for jumping in and taking action to break up the fight. 

With most dogs breaking up a dog fight is not that difficult, it does require some experience and technique. Like I said, there are several ways to open a dogs mouth safely with out getting bit or to lift a dog off. But, in the excitement and pandemonium of a dog fight things don't always go smoothly. I've been bitten breaking up my two males and it is no fun. Boomer and Boru got into it the other night, all my fault. I opened a gate to let Boomer run the back yard thinking I had put Boru in the house. It was 2 AM and I was tired and made a big mistake. Boru ran through he gate all happy to see me, and Boomer who is very dog aggressive went after him. I learned from the last fight where I got bit, to grab Boomer and not Boru. I got my hands on Boomer, which wasn't easy in the dark and stuffed him back in his kennel. Boru wanted no part of me, so he kept his distance. 

I'm not sure the friend is irresponsible or deserves any blame, neither does the OP. Things happen and life happens. Simba the visiting dog has been there before with out any issues, from what I gather. He may be a big unruly dog, but the OP said her dog's usually ignore him. Simba is out of his element, anxious and wanted to go outside. Suki barked at Simba and he reacted, unfortunately aggressively. I am sure the whole thing was a very traumatic event, more for the OP and her husband than the dogs. Dog fights can be very scary, happen quickly and seem very violent. We are all dog lovers and no one wants to see a dog hurt, in pain or discomfort. I think Suki will be fine, there will be no lasting emotional scars, dogs live in the moment and get over things quickly. Especially, if humans do not make a big deal out of it or project their emotions onto the dog. 

If it were me, I'd be very very grateful that it wasn't more severe and all the dogs will be fine. I might take the dog back in again, if I liked the dog and his owners. I would change the arrangements and handle things differently. But, I am someone that needs to rotate dogs all day as part of my day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just a bit OT, this kind of reaction is why I dislike leaving dogs alone together. Even Sabs and Bud who adored each other got into a couple of nasty fights, once over me and once over a puppy. 
I am totally used to rotating dogs so I would bring him back if they are friends. I would just rotate the dogs and leave no opportunity for contact.
If they aren't friends and are just acquaintances looking for free dog care I would say no.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Now, my husband wants to get them back together. Simba's people would like us to have him when they move in February."

No way .

For their convenience , you get to have a management issue ?

Is there some reciprocity in this relationship.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

TBH, if these aren't close friends, why would you put yourself out , crate and rotate, and provide free dog care. Love to Suki.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

If you take the dog in again, crate and rotate. It could have been worse, your other dog might have gotten involved- and you'd have three dogs just going at it. 

Slam- can you detail how you break up fights? Prevention is of course the best way to go, I'm just curious if there's any knowledge I can gain from your experience. In the heat of the moment, it's always best to have a plan ready.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I must have missed the part that her dog snapped first. I think you may have misunderstood me. The OP said her husband had to literally pry the dogs jaws off her poor dog. *I wouldn't have been that patient, I would have done anything to save my dog as quickly as possible and the husband could have gotten bitten badly t*oo. The friend is irresponsible for not telling the OP that her dog was aggressive/reactive. I've watched aggressive dogs before but the people always give me a heads up so I can contain the dog appropriately and crate rotate like you said. The aggressive dogs I watch are also ancient and have no teeth left so if they did go for my dog he wouldn't get hurt, and I know mine isn't a fighter. What if the next time the dog gets a better hold and the husband can't pry it off? No way for both dogs safety.


Taking just a fraction of a second to think as you intervene will reduce the likelyhood of being bitten. Jumping into it frantically is a good way to get nailed, my wife has learned this the hard way. From the sound of it the Op and her husband did a good job of breaking it up.

I have two males that don't like each other and a female that attacks weakness. We live the crate, gate, and rotate with the boys and we keep a close eye on our female. Luckily our girl is easy to read and has mellowed a bit with age.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Nigel said:


> Taking just a fraction of a second to think as you intervene will reduce the likelyhood of being bitten. Jumping into it frantically is a good way to get nailed, my wife has learned this the hard way. From the sound of it the Op and her husband did a good job of breaking it up.
> 
> I have two males that don't like each other and a female that attacks weakness. We live the crate, gate, and rotate with the boys and we keep a close eye on our female. Luckily our girl is easy to read and has mellowed a bit with age.


Sorry if this is off topic a bit but I've only ever lived in a one dog household at a time (and had hopes of one day getting my pup a friend). Is it impossible then to have two dogs coexist peacefully in a home? Also (not bashing here i'm genuinely curious) why keep more than one dog if they fight so badly? Sounds stressful and dangerous? And accidents happen yikes?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit but I've only ever lived in a one dog household at a time (and had hopes of one day getting my pup a friend). Is it impossible then to have two dogs coexist peacefully in a home? Also (not bashing here i'm genuinely curious) why keep more than one dog if they fight so badly? Sounds stressful and dangerous? And accidents happen yikes?


It would be a great idea to start a new thread about how others live in multiple dog households and their successes and issues.


----------



## Richurro (Aug 2, 2016)

Heck no. That is enough trauma for your dog and you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit but I've only ever lived in a one dog household at a time (and had hopes of one day getting my pup a friend). Is it impossible then to have two dogs coexist peacefully in a home? Also (not bashing here i'm genuinely curious) why keep more than one dog if they fight so badly? Sounds stressful and dangerous? And accidents happen yikes?


Of all the dogs I have had in my house, I can count on one hand the number of fights I have had. Anytime you put two dogs together diligence is key. 
The biggest danger in my eyes is transference of aggression. I have watched dog fights start over a squirrel outside. The dogs get wound up, someone bumps someone else and the war is on. It's reason number one that I dislike leaving two dogs loose and unattended. Toys and treats are another big no no. A friend of mines two dogs tore her third dog to pieces in her living room over treats. They had all lived together for years.
And you need to mind the dynamic.
When Sabi died Bud decided he hated Shadow. They had previously played together and I honestly believed he liked her. I was wrong. I never let it happen again. 
For a lot of people multi dog households are necessary, for others they just like it.
I don't care about the crate and rotate, I got used to it between fosters and my own dogs. And if need be I will do it again.
It really isn't that bad if you do it right. It can be stressful for the dogs if they aren't conditioned to it, which is stressful to the owners.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe if your husband and you had been fully honest about what had happend, maybe they wouldn't ask you to take their dog. Communication is key. People can't take advantage of you without your permission.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Taking just a fraction of a second to think as you intervene will reduce the likelyhood of being bitten. Jumping into it frantically is a good way to get nailed, my wife has learned this the hard way. From the sound of it the Op and her husband did a good job of breaking it up.
> 
> I have two males that don't like each other and a female that attacks weakness. We live the crate, gate, and rotate with the boys and we keep a close eye on our female. Luckily our girl is easy to read and has mellowed a bit with age.


LOL take a fraction of a second to think?? I luv that but I'm gonna guest, that is not how the OP better half rolls??? 

I must say I'm impressed that he was able to pull off the prying open the jaws bit ... injury free???? I tried that with 116 lbs of out of control GSD and it did not work out so well for me! That's how I got the first stitches, in my life ever! It felt like my fingers were caught in a white hot vice of pain!!! Good times , good times. 

At any rate the dogs now have history, I won't say it can't be done but I will say, it would require "work!" If the the OP chooses to go forward??? Then they will have signed onto become "Dog Trainers" because, well now they know. 

Crate and rotate is simple enough for the most part??? But I would imagine... that gets old??? If they choose to go forward with "this dog??" Everything about how they live with both dogs would need to change!

No free roaming in the house, you can't control a dog if you don't know where they are or what they are doing??? If they do chose to bring this guy in, the first step would be the first link here.:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> *LOL take a fraction of a second to think?? I luv that but I'm gonna* guest, that is not how the OP better half rolls???
> 
> I must say I'm impressed that he was able to pull off the prying open the jaws bit ... injury free???? I tried that with 116 lbs of out of control GSD and it did not work out so well for me! That's how I got the first stitches, in my life ever! It felt like my fingers were caught in a white hot vice of pain!!! Good times , good times.
> 
> ...


Take a look a Slamdunks post about getting between Boomer and Boru. He looked for and grabbed Boomer for good reason. He didn't go in blindly grabbing collars, he used his head. People often become panicked, scared and freak out getting themselves injured in the process and in the case of two equally matched dogs their injuries usually end up relatively minor. I'm not advocating standing around pondering the best way to go about it, I'm saying use your head and be smart about it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Take a look a Slamdunks post about getting between Boomer and Boru. He looked for and grabbed Boomer for good reason. He didn't go in blindly grabbing collars, he used his head. People often become panicked, scared and freak out getting themselves injured in the process and in the case of two equally matched dogs their injuries usually end up relatively minor. I'm not advocating standing around pondering the best way to go about it, I'm saying use your head and be smart about it.


Oh no doubt, and that's called "experience." 

And yep most of the time it's the owner that gets injured in "dust up's??" But the OP dog's got banged up more than my Gunther did?? It was five such dust up's before, I first realized I had a "Pack Problem???" But 8 years ago ... I did what the OP's partner did, and most likely he got lucky?? Me not so much?? But whatever, won't happen again, in theory, two dogs a male and female the OP should not be having issues and yet here we are??? 

Rules,Structure and Limitations if this is going to work, both dog's lives in the home need to change. Give the new guy an "opportunity" to take advantage of an opening ... and he has proven he will take advantage of it! 

That's all they need to know. Crate and Rotate is fine for managing this crap but I would manage that get's old??? The fact of the matter is these dogs may never like each other?? But yeah they can be managed, if that is what the OP plans to sign up for???

No "free Roaming" in the home, don't allow the problem dog, the opportunity to cause trouble. That would be a good first step.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit but I've only ever lived in a one dog household at a time (and had hopes of one day getting my pup a friend). Is it impossible then to have two dogs coexist peacefully in a home? Also (not bashing here i'm genuinely curious) why keep more than one dog if they fight so badly? Sounds stressful and dangerous? And accidents happen yikes?


It is not impossible to have two dogs and have them get along and enjoy each other. I've had at least two GSD's since the 90's. I've had three at some points as I have three dogs now. 

Two of my three dogs get along extremely well. Actually Francesca, my female gets along with both Boomer and Boru. They love her and she is always out with one of them. My two males are never together because Boomer is dog aggressive and will start a fight. In two years they have had one fight. Boru was in my Patrol car and Boomer was in the front yard. My wife didn't know Boru was in the Patrol car and told Boomer to "get in the car." Boomer can open car doors and opened the door to get in as he was told and met Boru. Actually, Boomer who was 10 years old then, pulled Boru out of the car and the fight started. I will never teach another dog to open a car door. 

Why would I keep two aggressive male dogs? Why would I go through the trouble of rotating dogs, kenneling one and letting another out? Why would I deal with the barking, the potential fights and what some would consider stressful and dangerous? 

It's really simple, it's neither stressful nor do I consider it all that dangerous for me to deal with these dogs. Why would I have two strong, dominant dogs? Because I have had Boomer since he was a 7 week old pup. I raised, trained and worked that dog on the street for over 9 years. Boomer was my dual purpose Patrol, Narcotics and SWAT K-9. He was responsible for hundreds of narcotics finds and arrests. He had over 100 apprehensions on the street, tracked and found violent felons. Then tracked and found missing children, suicidal subjects, and dementia and alzheimers patients. I will never forget the woman we found that would have died from exposure in a swamp, and the tears he husband had when I told him his wife was safe. I've been in some very stressful spots with Boomer and he was there to take my stress away. Boomer will always have a place in my home, forever would not be long enough to have with him. Is it a little extra work, yes it is, but I do not mind, not one bit. Boru is Boomer's replacement and my current dual purpose Patrol Dog. He now has a place in my home as well and he can also stay here for ever. 

Here is the worst trick ever to teach a dog:


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Slamdunc said:


> GandalfTheShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this is off topic a bit but I've only ever lived in a one dog household at a time (and had hopes of one day getting my pup a friend). Is it impossible then to have two dogs coexist peacefully in a home? Also (not bashing here i'm genuinely curious) why keep more than one dog if they fight so badly? Sounds stressful and dangerous? And accidents happen yikes?
> ...



Thank you for the info, I can completely understand why you live with multiple dogs of course! That trick is amazing, how did you teach it???


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Thank you for the info, I can completely understand why you live with multiple dogs of course! That trick is amazing, how did you teach it???


That took literally five minutes to teach. I tossed Boomer's toy in the car and closed the door. I got him all pumped up and excited and pulled him back from the car then released him and told him to get his toy. When he touched the door handle with his nose I popped the door open and let him in to get his toy. I repeated this a few times, each time he touched the door handle I praised and rewarded him by opening the door and letting him get this toy. Then it progressed to him having to move the door handle and he was rewarded. Then he popped the door handle the door opened and we had a big party and he was rewarded. Then he did it each time on his own. It's not a hard thing to train, I just would not do it again. A great trick for demos, bad otherwise. Besides dogs, Boomer would open car doors to get to people as well.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of overreaction going on here. That injury looks far worse than it is because the neck is shaved and in all honesty you're lucky it isn't worse after pulling the dog by his legs. That can go from a puncture wound to a tear real quick. 

I don't see any issue with letting this dogs back out together honestly. I don't think it's likely to keep repeating itself like if you had a dog aggressive dog going after her. Or crate and rotate is easy enough IF you want to keep helping your friends out.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Oh no doubt, and that's called "experience."
> 
> And yep most of the time it's the owner that gets injured in "dust up's??" But the OP dog's got banged up more than my Gunther did?? It was five such dust up's before, I first realized I had a "Pack Problem???" But 8 years ago ... I did what the OP's partner did, and most likely he got lucky?? Me not so much?? But whatever, won't happen again, in theory, two dogs a male and female the OP should not be having issues and yet here we are???
> 
> ...


Experience helps, but getting this type of experience is not something most folks want. In general though, people who can keep their wits about them in stressful situations will fare much better than those who panic. 

Having two males that don't get along living in the same home can be difficult, but for us we found a system that works well, keeps both dogs safe and all their needs met.

Our female took some understanding of what triggered her. 99% of the time she was fine with our other dogs, but should one of them display some kind of weakness she'd be on them. We got her OB rock solid and can reliably control her actions. It helps that she has a strong urge to work with her people. She also has a strong urge to hold things, especially balls. We used this in the beginning stage of sorting out the problem as something of a redirect.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Experience helps, but getting this type of experience is not something most folks want.


LOL, no, no they don't! But sometimes "crap Happens" and now here
we are as it were???

Most owners when they contemplate adding another dog are not looking for a challenge??? They expect that they will just add dog "X." Dog "X" will blend right in nothing needs to change and we will get on with life??? I suppose most of the time that works out just fine?? But sometimes with some dog's ... not so much??? At that point it's time to decide:










Now they "know" they have some work to do to make this dog a fit for there household. Lack of enough "Structure/Rules and Management" for the new dog. If he were not where he was ... this situation as posted would not have occurred??? The new dog should have been in (Place) which would need to taught or in a "Down/Stay" but not a "Sit." The new guy took advantage of an opportunity given ... and now they know. 

That does not mean this dog can't fit in?? But it does meant that making it so, will require a bit more effort than expected???




Nigel said:


> In general though, people who can keep their wits about them in stressful situations will fare much better than those who panic.


Aww, well tomato, tomato??? People that "panic" don't generally, hurl themselves into the middle of a "Dog Fight" and pry open a dog's jaws??? 

The argument could be made that there are better approaches to breaking a dog fight??? And one of them would be keeping a drag leash on the problem dog for indoor use. A short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture, so that one does not have to lay hands on a dog, if there is an "issue." Of course, one would first have to understand they have a "issue" before taking that step.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Our female took some understanding of what triggered her. 99% of the time she was fine with our other dogs, but should one of them display some kind of weakness she'd be on them. We got her OB rock solid and can reliably control her actions. It helps that she has a strong urge to work with her people. She also has a strong urge to hold things, especially balls. We used this in the beginning stage of sorting out the problem as something of a redirect.


I'll just say here, thanks for the info.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL, no, no they don't! But sometimes "crap Happens" and now here
> we are as it were???
> 
> Most owners when they contemplate adding another dog are not looking for a challenge??? They expect that they will just add dog "X." Dog "X" will blend right in nothing needs to change and we will get on with life??? I suppose most of the time that works out just fine?? But sometimes with some dog's ... not so much??? At that point it's time to decide:
> ...


Chip, it sounds to me (unless I am under caffeinated, which is a possibility!) like these people are not trying to integrate a new dog into their household, but rather just being asked to dog sit this dog in their home. In a situation like this, there is really no need to try to integrate the dogs. OP, if you and your husband do decide to watch this dog in the future, I would just crate and rotate for the duration of his stay. There is no need to disrupt the way your household runs for a dog that is only visiting. If that doesn’t work for you, I would suggest just saying no to watching this dog. It’s not that they couldn’t get along, it’s just that it probably isn’t worth it to try to manage them being together since he wouldn’t be staying long term. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

GypsyGhost said:


> Chip, it sounds to me (unless I am under caffeinated, which is a possibility!) like these people are not trying to integrate a new dog into their household, but rather just being asked to dog sit this dog in their home. In a situation like this, there is really no need to try to integrate the dogs. OP, if you and your husband do decide to watch this dog in the future, I would just crate and rotate for the duration of his stay. There is no need to disrupt the way your household runs for a dog that is only visiting. If that doesn’t work for you, I would suggest just saying no to watching this dog. It’s not that they couldn’t get along, it’s just that it probably isn’t worth it to try to manage them being together since he wouldn’t be staying long term. Just my opinion, though.


This ^^^^^ is a very good point. The OP and her husband did a nice thing and watched a friend's dog. They had done this before with out incident and were not expecting a problem. The Op's husband did a great job of instinctively breaking up the fight and minimized injuries and damage. We all live and learn, except for those folks that qualify for Darwin awards. 

It is up to the OP and her husband to decide if they take the dog in again. If they do, I'm sure they will make some changes. If they decide not too, as it can be a big hassle, I would completely understand.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> Chip, it sounds to me (unless I am under caffeinated, which is a possibility!) like these people are not trying to integrate a new dog into their household, but rather just being asked to dog sit this dog in their home. In a situation like this, there is really no need to try to integrate the dogs. OP, if you and your husband do decide to watch this dog in the future, I would just crate and rotate for the duration of his stay. There is no need to disrupt the way your household runs for a dog that is only visiting. If that doesn’t work for you, I would suggest just saying no to watching this dog. It’s not that they couldn’t get along, it’s just that it probably isn’t worth it to try to manage them being together since he wouldn’t be staying long term. Just my opinion, though.


As I read it, they do want to continue to help there friends??? And the possibility also exist that, the dog could possibly stay with them permanently??? 

If the dog is just "visiting???" Sure Crate and Rotate, keep everybody safe and call it day. No need to invest a lot of time and effort into integration??? But if there is a possibility that the dog will stay??? Then now would be the ideal time to see if, they could make him a good fit???

The OP did not say how long the dog's next planned visit will be with them??? But now they more fully understand that this is not a "No effort required" situation.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

First of all, thank you all for your input. I don't have a computer at home, and hate typing out replies on my phone. 

Fortunately Suki is doing fine, and she is totally fine around other dogs (she actually lives with another female GSD). The other couple have offered to pay for the vet visit and the chiropractor adjustment.

We have decided that we will not have Simba stay in February. We will re-introduce them in a neutral location at some point, but I do not feel comfortable having him free in the house with her. Crating could be an option, but we know from past experience that he cries all night if he's crated, and nobody gets any sleep.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Suki's Mom said:


> We have decided that we will not have Simba stay in February. We will re-introduce them in a neutral location at some point, .


I get the first part but not the second. What's the point of that?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Suki's Mom said:


> We have decided that we will not have Simba stay in February. We will re-introduce them in a neutral location at some point, .


I get the first part but not the second. What's the point of that? My dog would never see a dog that attacked her ever again. For her peace of mind and for mine.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> I get the first part but not the second. What's the point of that? My dog would never see a dog that attacked her ever again. For her peace of mind and for mine.


Honestly, I don't understand my husband's reasoning on this either. If and when this looks to become a reality, I plan to convince him otherwise. For now, I am just "letting sleeping dogs lie", so to speak


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm assuming if they'd offered to pay Suki's vet bill, you'd have said so.

Given that they likely did not, I think they have a lot of nerve asking you to keep Simba again - EVER - and I don't have a lot of nice words for your husband either, for considering actually doing it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Suki's Mom said:


> Honestly, I don't understand my husband's reasoning on this either. If and when this looks to become a reality, I plan to convince him otherwise. For now, I am just "letting sleeping dogs lie", so to speak


I've run into this phenomenon with my own. They're surprisingly people-pleasing. They don't like conflict. They will ask their own household (wife, dogs, etc.) to suck it up so they don't have to risk making someone else mad or hurting their feelings. I love my husband (and the guys in my life as a whole), but I'm the heavy and I get tired of it and I'm sure some of my female family members and friends do too.


----------

